# Bike GPS/ Computer



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 4, 2011)

So, for the past few years I have been using my Droid as my cycling GPS using either "Map My Ride" or "Runkeeper" with very mixed results. Unfortunately, most of the time, since the cell service is not great where I ride, it will cut out 20 minutes in and leave me guessing on the details.  Also, I hate the fact that it destroys my battery.  The phone IS getting old and will be replaced in a month or so.

Anyway...

I was looking into getting a gps for my bike.  I have read nothing but rave reviews on the Garmin Edge 805. It's pretty pricey ($450ish + the heart rate monitor) but seems to have the best feature/$$ ratio.

Anyone on here use one? Is there a better option?


----------



## Nick (Sep 4, 2011)

I used to use a regular old bike computer, it's come so far in the past decade. Today, I have a Forerunner that i use for running that I also use for riding. I just attach it to my hanldebar and go! 

On a side note: I've met the CEO of Runkeeper, it's a pretty awesome app and the owners are friggen awesome. Really nice guys. I use their app just to support them and their company.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> On a side note: I've met the CEO of Runkeeper, it's a pretty awesome app and the owners are friggen awesome. Really nice guys. I use their app just to support them and their company.



It's a pretty sweet program. When I have good cell coverage, it works flawlessly.  I need to figure out how to add a photo to my map. The iphone app seems to do this automatically.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 5, 2011)

Woodcore has one of the Forerunners, hopefully he chimes in about it. I have an older Trex that I usually use each ride, but haven't uploded/download anything from it recently. I just pay more attention to to the bike computer to track mileage and average speed.

I use the Runkeeper Android ap on my walks/jogs and road rides and have had no problems so far.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, the girlfriend had one of the older eTrex Legends but in the trees it constantly lost signal. A buddy has one of the old Garmin Nuvifone's which is a pretty sweet hybrid.  Works great as a stand alone gps but runs on Android. Unfortunately it was only on TMobile and then discontinued.  When we ride, he will boot up Runkeeper and put his phone into airplane mode. Works fine.


----------



## jlboyell (Sep 5, 2011)

this doesnt help for lack of cell coverage, but mytracks is a pretty simple and free android app.


----------



## Nick (Sep 5, 2011)

Mytracks works even without cell coverage.  You won't see the map itself but you will see speed distance etc.  And when you get back to coverage you can then view it on the map

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 5, 2011)

Huh, I used to use Mytracks until I discovered Runkeeper. I wasn't aware you could use it offline.


----------



## Nick (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah you can't see the map though since it won't download the tiles... but I've used it while skiing at Sugarloaf and even on plane flights. Kinda fun to view the track later after your plane lands from a 2 hour flight :lol: 

PS don't tell the flight attendants I used an electronic device onboard


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, MyTracks works fine without a cell signal.  I use it all the time on MTB rides where the cell signal is spotty.

If I had the extra cash I'd pick up one of the Garmin Edges.  Woodcore has the Edge 500, which he seems to like, hopefully he'll chime in.  I think it has most of the features of the 800, except no on screen mapping (or touch screen).  It will save your tracks and everything, but you won't be able to see it on the screen.  That means you won't be able to use it to follow an existing track.  For 99% of the riding I do that's not a problem, but it might be for some people.  You might also want to look out for a good deal on a 705, I think there's still some new ones out there even though it's been discontinued.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 6, 2011)

bvibert summed up the Edge 500 well. Pretty much all the features of the 800 without the mapping capabilities. Mine has worked flawlessly and have enjoyed the option of uploading everything to garmin connect to keep track of my mileage, speed, etc. My unit has the heart rate monitor and cadence sensor but I haven't used the cadence sensor since I switched bikes a month ago or so. The accuracy of the Edge is pretty good but I still always carry my Garmin etrex VIsta Hcx which is a little bit more accurate (especially with elevation) and has mapping capability. Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## john1200c (Sep 14, 2011)

I use a Garmin Forerunner 305 that I bought for running back when I was thin enough to run.  It is very generous with the "calories burned" when I use it on my bike.  The calories must be calibrated for running even when in bike mode.....


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2011)

john1200c said:


> I use a Garmin Forerunner 305 that I bought for running back when I was thin enough to run.  It is very generous with the "calories burned" when I use it on my bike.  The calories must be calibrated for running even when in bike mode.....



I don't think the calories burned has anything to do with what type of exercise you're doing.  AFAIK It's based on how hard your heart is working and a guesstimate on how fit you are based on your height and weight.


----------



## john1200c (Sep 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I don't think the calories burned has anything to do with what type of exercise you're doing.  AFAIK It's based on how hard your heart is working and a guesstimate on how fit you are based on your height and weight.




Thanks, based on my height and weight it is probably surprised that I am moving.....


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2011)

john1200c said:


> Thanks, based on my height and weight it is probably surprised that I am moving.....



I haven't used one in quite a while, but if I did it would probably think I burned a few thousand calories just from turning it on...


----------



## skizilla (Oct 15, 2011)

*Smartphone as well*

I use my android evo as well.  I use my tracks and every trail, and the allsports from trible app.  i have a relatively modern gps from garmin an oregon i think but find the thing so hard to use i no longer bother.  Smart phone are so much easier and software wise more feature filled.
 My tracks users how do you attach photos?
Altitude is not always correct either.


----------

